# Incense in the lodge



## Tom Jr. (Feb 23, 2014)

I am Master for an EA degree Thursday. I just bought a small incense pot and am thinking about using it for the degree. What are your thoughts about using incense for a degree?


Spes mea in Deo est


----------



## Aeelorty (Feb 23, 2014)

We use it and I love it


----------



## Tom Jr. (Feb 23, 2014)

How do you do it?


Spes mea in Deo est


----------



## JJones (Feb 23, 2014)

I've heard about lodges using incense during degrees and I think it'd be a great addition.  I'm not sure how well it'd be received in my lodge but I'd like to try it eventually.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 24, 2014)

Most appropriate for the Third Degree: “The Pot of Incense is an emblem of a pure heart;  	this is always an acceptable sacrifice to the Deity; and as this glows with  	fervent heat, so should our hearts continually glow with gratitude to the  	great and beneficent author of our existence for the manifold blessings and  	comforts we enjoy.”


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 24, 2014)

I never saw (smelled) insence used in lodge in my country (Netherlands). I would personally not like that, since as an asthmatic, it interferes with my ability to breathe. But apart from that, stimulating more senses during the ritual is generally a good thing imo.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (Feb 28, 2014)

Seen it used it added more depth to the degree 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Tom Jr. (Feb 28, 2014)

I used it in the preparation room. I had frankincense and myrrh. I also played some of Mozart's Masonic music. It helped set the mood instead of the joking that can go on. The DDGM said incense was fine so next degree I will utilize it in the Lodge room. Trying to make positive changes!


Spes mea in Deo est


----------



## BryanMaloney (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm still used to associating incense with church. My church uses incense routinely--frankincense and myrrh, of course.


----------



## coachn (Mar 1, 2014)

Tom Jr. said:


> I used it in the preparation room. I had frankincense and myrrh. I also played some of Mozart's Masonic music. It helped set the mood instead of the joking that can go on. The DDGM said incense was fine so next degree I will utilize it in the Lodge room. Trying to make positive changes!
> 
> 
> Spes mea in Deo est


You might want to ask the candidate and other Brothers if introducing an air-born element might present a heath challenge to any of them.  I for one belong to a smoke free Lodge for a reason.  As much as I truly like the nostalgic aspect of including incense, I would be incensed if it were introduced into my environment without allowing me the opportunity to object for medical reasons before I was in the lodge and exposed while engaged in labor.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Mar 1, 2014)

coachn said:


> You might want to ask the candidate and other Brothers if introducing an air-born element might present a heath challenge to any of them.  I for one belong to a smoke free Lodge for a reason.  As much as I truly like the nostalgic aspect of including incense, _I would be incensed_ if it were introduced into my environment without allowing me the opportunity to object for medical reasons before I was in the lodge and exposed while engaged in labor.


----------



## coachn (Mar 1, 2014)

BryanMaloney said:


>


(snicker) :beer2:


----------



## JCmasonSquared (Mar 16, 2014)

Tom Jr. said:


> I used it in the preparation room. I had frankincense and myrrh. I also played some of Mozart's Masonic music. It helped set the mood instead of the joking that can go on. The DDGM said incense was fine so next degree I will utilize it in the Lodge room. Trying to make positive changes!
> 
> 
> Spes mea in Deo est



It was a nice touch Tom, especially the music in the preparation room to aid in achieving a meditative/contemplative state, rather than the levity that can often be part of the prep room. As long as you don't overwhelm Ed's senses..... 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 16, 2014)

As was mentioned in an earlier post.

Be sure to check with your presiding Grand Lodge's "Committee on Work" prior to commencing any activity during the presentation of a degree before actually doing so. A simple conversation has the potential to save you and your Lodge a lot of strife.


On a personal level, I think that it is an outstanding idea. I have never seen its usage within my jurisdiction.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 17, 2014)

The frankincense tree is not doing well in its native habitat.  Listed as "Near Threatened".  I wonder if it would grow in the more arid regions of western Texas.  Might be nice to try to grow one from root stock of cuttings by folks who have ranches.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boswellia_sacra


----------



## memphisrite (May 5, 2014)

Tom Jr. said:


> I used it in the preparation room. I had frankincense and myrrh. I also played some of Mozart's Masonic music. It helped set the mood instead of the joking that can go on. The DDGM said incense was fine so next degree I will utilize it in the Lodge room. Trying to make positive changes!
> 
> 
> Spes mea in Deo est



Myyrh might be actually better for the third degree... acordding to what i've read, Incense is used to "bring harmony to some place"... We stared using it in our lodge in order to make the Inductions and communications more comfortable... and I must said that it seems to work perfectly for us.


----------

